# smoking venison or beef burgers



## elkaddict (Oct 23, 2012)

I have been smoking venison and beef burger of late and am not using any type of cure only spice.

 I am getting the meat to the 165 temp but wondering if this is a health concern or am I ok as it is never eaten cold and is stored in the refrigerator.

I am new to this and dont want to make anyone sick.


----------



## flash (Oct 23, 2012)

I smoke venison all the time, never over 140 degrees tops. When I am making burgers mixing venison with hamburger, again I shoot for 140 degrees. Never have had an issue with it.


----------



## elkaddict (Oct 23, 2012)

always read about botulism does this just ocure in meats not intended to be refrigerated.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 24, 2012)

As long as you are smoking the Burgers at temps above 200*F and are getting them done in under 4 hours you will have no issues. 

Clostridium Botulinum the bug that generates the Toxin that causes Botulisim needs temperatures above 40*F  but less that 140*F to grow. They also do best in a low or no Oxygen environment, like that inside a smoker. So using a Hot smoker to get the meat hot will not let the CB to grow. CB is killed by Nitrite, that is why with Sausages, and other meats, that need to Cold Smoked for a long time, temps less than 100*F and 4 or more hours, we add Cure #1. Hope this helps...JJ


----------



## rtbbq2 (Oct 24, 2012)

JJ is spot on. I take my venison polish and bratwurst up to 152° slowly so not to make the casings sweat, then submerge them is a ice water bath to cool them down quickly which prevents the sausage from shriveling up. Using cure #1 or instacure #1 which is the same thing prevents Botulinum which can be deadly....


----------

